# smoke in hopper syndrome....



## ivanhoe (Dec 4, 2011)

hi,
after three years of burning pellets with no side effects, smoke in hopper pops up? i just recently added OAK to the stove and i taught all would be well in years to come. i just cleaned the stove and put in my newly acquired Trebio pellets and out of nowhere, smoke in hopper. when the Trebio's stash ran out, in went the Lacwood pellets and the smoke in hopper is still present just not as bad as before?????  i did some research on the problem and i think the Trebio's left a residue in the auger assembly. i will do a nuclear burn and do a tee clean out tomorrow and see if this remedies the problem. any other suggestions is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lineman30 (Dec 4, 2011)

Does your stove have the crossover tube kit?  I recently added it to my 06 Accentra and before I had smoke and now no signs of smoke!!


----------



## ivanhoe (Dec 4, 2011)

crossover kit? is this sort of a heat exchanger system? this morning, i didn't notice any smoke in the hopper, gotta be the pellets!


----------



## mepellet (Dec 4, 2011)

My harman has a slide plate at the bottom of the hopper that I thought prevents smoke from entering the hopper.  Am I wrong?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 4, 2011)

mepellet said:
			
		

> My harman has a slide plate at the bottom of the hopper that I thought prevents smoke from entering the hopper.  Am I wrong?



Do a search on gummy stove.


----------



## Lineman30 (Dec 4, 2011)

ivanhoe said:
			
		

> crossover kit? is this sort of a heat exchanger system? this morning, i didn't notice any smoke in the hopper, gotta be the pellets!




If you take off your rear panel and see if a clear silcone tube is near the intake, then your ok. Really has nothing to do with the pellets. But would advise and check your slide plate for gummy stuff...


----------



## ivanhoe (Dec 5, 2011)

Lineman30 said:
			
		

> ivanhoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's right, i've forgotten about the silicone tube to hopper assembly. i do not believe i have one. stove was built in 2006 i think. gummy stove can also play a role on this. i will have to shut her down and see.....thx for the heads up!


----------



## save$ (Dec 5, 2011)

I was surprised to get smoke in the hopper.  Turned out it came after the stove ran out of pellets and shut down, there was a "bird's nest" of smoldering ash in the burn pot.  The pellets were Canadian Energex.  I get a good size ash clump after one to two bags.  I get good heat as long as I keep those nest cleaned out. Still have 2.5 tons to go before I have them used up.  I'll be warm, but also very busy keeping up with them.  When burning clean pellets, this doesn't happen.


----------



## Lineman30 (Dec 5, 2011)

ivanhoe said:
			
		

> Lineman30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine is also a 06 model.  I've cleaned the tube and auger because of the gummy stuff. Might want to check it when you get a chance.


----------

